# Nibblez's Journal



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi all,
I'm making this journal just to keep track of my plans and thoughts as well as to keep track of my progress. My friend told me he might buy the 14 liter setup off me in a month or two which got me planning 2 extra tanks. I dont have a fish room or anything but I've rearranged my bedroom to fit as much as i can. 

*The Bettas*
Nibblez is my first ever betta and i got him about 2 months back. I still have yet to figure out what tail he is or what colour class he falls into. He's just so lovable, curious, greedy, loves to eat the food off my finger and he just follows me, not much of an explorer.


Tenshi was an impulse buy about 2-3 weeks back. I saw him in the same pet store i bought Nibblez and i just had to have him. I bought him even though i have no proper tank setup for him so i put him in the 2 liter cube (and he is still in it) that i got Nibblez with. He is a bit shy compared to Nibblez but inquisitive none the less and loves to explore. I dont have a photo of him in the cube as it is now.


*The Tanks*
Theres the 14 liter (3.8gal) all in one setup which is the one my friend is considering to buy. Its a simple setup with a plant (not sure what kind) planted onto a piece of driftwood, a rock with grey gravel and the betta hammock. This is the tank Nibblez is in (first photo).

The spare 2-3 liter (.8-1gal) cube which is currently housing Tenshi (second photo) which i hope never to use except for emergencies or as a QT.

Ever since i got Tenshi, I've acquired a 38 liter (10gal) tank which i have planned to make into a NPT. Pretty much threw all my money into it, its got the substrates in but I'm still waiting for the driftwood and rocks to finish my hardscape. This is the stage it's currently at aside from the recently acquired lid.

*
The Plan*
Aside from the 38 liter tank that I have under construction, as long as my friend buys the 14 liter tank I have, I plan to get 2 25 liter (7gal) tanks. These are also going to be NPT just like the 38 liter tank but i will probably design it differently, somehow. But with 3 proper tanks, this means that i can get more fishies. I am currently tossing up between 2 plans. Would be great if any of you have any recommendation of which plan to go with or advice.
*Plan 1*
38 liter tank becomes a sorority NPT community tank and the 25 liter tanks will be community tanks for the 2 male bettas i have right now. This plan will allow me to get a few female bettas.

*Plan 2
*38 liter tank becomes a large NPT community tank with a male and the 25 liter will also be community NPT community tank with a male betta each. So this means i get to get 1 more male betta.


Thats pretty much if for now, I'll just keep all my updates here. I should be updating pretty soon with the driftwood and rocks once I'm happy with the hardscape.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh, I really like Nibblez' tank! Its simplicity is what makes it gorgeous and modern!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Very nice tanks & fish!


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

*Update time!!!!*

REALLY EXCITED RIGHT NOW!!! SO HYPER!!! I GOT MY DRIFTWOOD! Sadly the rocks weren't there in the shop so i will have to go in another time. There were so many choices of wood he brought in for me. I was STUMPED! Luckily i settled on 3 pieces, 1 was literally a stump.

Anyways I arranged it in the tank, did a bit of trimming and now i'm going to soak it. Might have to add more terrain to even it out to my liking. Enough talk, heres the wood arrangement i have settled on.


Next is the rocks, light, plants and maybe a CO2 kit.


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

*4/26/2013 - 36 liter*

Posting this a bit late but i got the rocks and started placing them into the tank, fiddled around a bit with the hardscape and decided to remove the stump and a few rocks for use with another tank. About half an hour of figuring it out, i started to wet the substrate and began planting while it was filling very slowly. I think i have got HC for carpeting and.... cant remember the other plant's name. Planning of getting dwarf hairgrass and a few other stem plants the next time i go to my LFS.

This was how it looked on the first day after filling. Took this at night with only the tank lights on so the colours look a bit more bleached than they are.


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

*4/28/2013 - 36 liter*

3rd day since initial tank setup, i have been doing roughly 40%-50% water changes with Prime daily. My first time using Prime, i have to say it really is very very concentrated. Shifted the heater to the back of the tank behind the HOB filter but it meant that i had to move my HOB forward along with my light, so the light is currently sitting off centered. I would say the the substrate is still settling as there was still small air bubbles popping from the substrate yesterday. Water is a bit browned, most likely due to the driftwood still leeching. Anyways, I'm seeing all the plants with air bubbles on the leaves! THEY ARE PHOTOSYNTHESIZING!! Must be a good start. 

Also found a tiny mystery snail today crawling around... Not sure what to do with it....

Looks like when i open the curtains, the sunlight hit my tank at the perfect angle around late afternoon that im getting an awesome rainbow right now in the middle of my room.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

"Mystery" snails are not good and will make a pest of themselves. It probably came attached to one of your plants.

I say destroy it while it's tiny and save yourself an ugly infestation.


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

*4/29/2013 - 36 liter*

Quick update, the water is starting to clear up, substrate has finally settled i guess. Re-arranged the plants and got myself a bunch of blyxa that i planted around the driftwood. Baffled the HOB filter on both the intake and the outflow spout as well. Now running on maximum output with barely any disturbance, should be perfect for Tenshi once its ready.


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

*4/30/2013 - 36 liter*

Water is continuing to clear up as i change the water so im glad the wood has stopped leeching. The HC seems to be spreading out i think, aside from that, theres not really much, waiting a couple more days till i do the first trimming.
Massive photo dump.

Heres the newly planted blyxa.

Think i am seeing some growth...

A picture of the baffled HOB, its running on max output right now, the total amount of water outflow is around the same as mid power or so although there is barely any disturbance. Used a fluval edge intake foam for the intake and a bio sponge folded over stuffed in the spout with a rubber band to hold the lid down.


My beautiful little boy is sitting right next to his new tank, keeps staring at the tank like....


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

*5/3/2013*

*14 liter (Nibblez)*
Did a 50% water change for Nibblez yesterday cleaned up the entire tank, scrubbed the java fern and rock as well as scrubbing the glass. Java fern seems to be sprouting new leaves, might have before but its my first time seeing it. Nibblez also seems to like the new arrangement of his tank, just look at him, its the second time he did that today...


*36 liter - Into Week 2*
It is now the start of week 2 fore the Do!Aqua tank. All the plants are doing excellent, carpet is beginning to start growing now that it has settled, the Rotala H'ra (the one in the back) is also sprouting new growth, new health leaves on a few of them. The Blyxa which was introduced halfway through the week seems to be melting from the looks of it. Did a bit of trimming of them stem plants and planting them to help spread the plants out. Also bought the ADA Brighty K and Green Brighty Step 1 to help the plants along. Will be doing water changes every other day now.

Pulled out the heater for a wipe down and cleaned the filter pre-intake sponge as well at the baffling sponge. The tank is starting to have an algae outbreak, hair algae is growing on the driftwood, rocks, on the plants and substrate as well. I was thinking of introducing some otos and shrimps soon to help keep the algae under control.

*Before the maintenance:*






Spotted some weird brown liquid coming out of the top of the driftwood. Any idea what it is?



*After maintenance:
*


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

*5/5/2013*

*36 Liter*
My tank is looking extremely green now, and not in a good way, the hair algae seems to be increasing at an exponential rate so i got to scrubbing down the driftwood and rocks as much as i can during the water change today, the hair algae also seems to be growing on the substrate and messing it up. I have decreased the hours of light and lower the intensity of the light a little to hopefully keep the algae growth to a minimum till i get a cleaning crew. I really hope i can do that tomorrow.


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

*5/6/2013*

*36 Liter*
Went to my LFS to buy myself a new Sera Master Test kit and also have the water tested. Last water change was yesterday, ammonia tested at 1.0mg/L, nitrite at 0mg/L with a pH of 6.5. Was told it was pretty normal with the ADA substrate in it. So for now, got 4 Otocinclus and put them into the tank to hopefully get the algae under control, if all goes well, most likely shrimps at the end of the week.


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

*36 Liter*
Just did a water change and tested the water after the water change. Cleaned off as much algae as possible but its still pretty full of algae. I got a reading of:
pH - 7.0
Ammonia - 1.0mg/L
Nitrite - 0.0mg/L
Nitrate - 0.0mg/L

I presume at this stage that the BB is still establishing, havent used any QuickStart or any chemicals with BB to help establishment so i'm expecting it to take a while to start cycling anyways.


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

*4/7/2013*

*36 Liter
*Wont let me edit my earlier post. The phoenix moss i ordered arrived in the mail not too long ago, in the process of attaching it to my driftwood now.


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

*5/9/2013*

*36 Liter
*Water change today, almost into week 3 and the algae is blooming like crazy, crazy enough to drive me crazy. Anyways, the otos are staying fat, they did a good job cleaning the glass, looks like they finally cleaned it enough that they are moving around to other surfaces to eat the algae. I'm guessing that the tank is probably too well setup that the tank has an excess of everything and lacks CO2. Went out to get a pressurized CO2 system today and hooked it up, hopefully this will get the HC spreading fast and the plants growing much healthier, and also get rid of the damn algae bloom.


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

*5/13/13*

*36 Liter*
So i tested my water today before i did a water change and i got:
Ammonia : 0.5mg/L
Nitrite: 5.0mg/L
Nitrate: 50mg/L

So the parameters seem very off, just trying to get it to stabilise for now. Aside from that, i have a few new plants coming in, the rotala seems to be growing really fast.

On a side note, just got myself a new betta in hopes to start breeding in the future. Heres a quick photo of him.


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

*5/16/13*

*14 Liter
*Did a 30% water change in the 14 liter yesterday after i took nibblez out (he was a bit unhappy about that), managed to scrub down of the rock and the driftwood, scrubbed out the algae as well, quick maintenance.

*36 Liter
*Did a 20-30% water change yesterday, tested the water today and the parameters are looking very promising now, must have been a massive nitrite spike i was seeing before. Algae infestation seems to have also slowed down even though the Otocinclus are still looking full without me having to feed them anything yet. Might just be able to finally get the shrimps i want in the tank. Still no sign of the new plants i ordered yet although that will give me time tomorrow to rearrange the rotala h'ra, its growing wild now, i'd say quite a few of them have already grown to the surface.

Ammonia: 0.0mg/L
Nitrite: 1.0mg/L
Nitrate: 50mg/L

The new betta (yet to be named) still looking pretty calm and chilled out. Not bothered by Tenshi at all who would be flaring away, this little boy would just stare at Tenshi going nuts.


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

*5/17/13*

*36 Liter
*Looks like i was wrong, my parameters seem to be veering off course again. I still don't know what's going on. Did a 20-30% water change today as well. Nitrate wont go down, and the nitrite increased again even though it decreased yesterday.
Water parameter before WC:
Ammonia: 0.0mg/L
Nitrite: 2.0mg/L
Nitrate: 50mg/L

After WC:
Ammonia: 0.5mg/L
Nitrite: 1.0mg/L
Nitrate: 50mg/L

Anyways, it is now the start of week 4 since filling it in, the rotola h'ra is growing extremely well, blyxa still looking as terrible as ever, no improvements there for some reason. The HC might or might not be spreading i have no idea, it still looks more or less the same from when i first planted it. Did the weekly maintenance, scrubbing everything and cleaning everything, trimming the rotala, took forever. Talk aside, here the photos.


That one fat oto.....


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

*5/20/2013*

*36 Liter*
Quick update, my nitrite are out of whack, parameters are messed up. I've decided to start using the Sera Bio Nitrivec to help with the darn water parameters. Did a massive 80% water change with the Nitrivec which will hopefully get my parameters right. At least i got some good news, my new plants arrived! The tank is looking much fresher with these new plants, the HC is finally showing small amounts of new growth. However the phoenix moss still isnt attaching, some of them keep coming off cause of the damn algae.

Tenshi is very active now that i've placed Courage next to him although i've only let them see each other for a couple of minutes a day. Courage still calm and placid as ever while Tenshi gets riled up. Got a new EE HM pair on their way as well


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

*5/22/2013*

Received my breeding pair early this morning which was extremely unexpected, was thinking that i had at least until the end of the week till they arrived so i scrapped together what i can to make sure the two are as comfortable as possible till i sort something out because my LFS is closed today. Both of them are looking very healthy.

*36 Liter
*The hair algae just wont go away no matter what, i thought i the algae growth was slowing down when i first introduced the CO2 system in my tank but it is growing as fast as ever the past couple of days, liquid fert dosages are normal. Finding it really hard to explain the algae growth. Added a mixture of ADA Bacter 100 and Clear super to the water column to hopefully improve the current situation. Did about 25% water change today with the daily dosage of the Sera bio Nitrivec, also dosed the liquid ferts after the water change.

Looked up the causes for hair algae and it mentioned that hair algae grows on slow growing plants and gravel which does seem to be the case here. However, it mentions causes for green hair algae is high iron content, i tested for iron before the water change and i got 0.0mg/L. I know its not good for the plants but i was dosing ferts today so it didn't worry me. Been checking in with my LFS regarding this problem but he is just as stumped as i am.

Water parameters before water change:
Ammonia: 0.0mg/L
Nitrite: 1.0mg/L
Nitrate: 50mg/L

There will be a massive photo dump soon for all the updates on both the tank, new barracks which will hopefully be here soon, breeding tank which will also be here soon and all the bettas.


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

*5/23/2013*

*36 Liter
*Things are looking up, the stem plants are all looking as healthy as ever. The HC is starting to spread now although its still covered in hair algae. The phoenix moss is also growing and might already be attached to the driftwood in some areas aside from those that came off recently. The blyxa on the other hand is showing no new growth as all. I did however notice some new sprouts that look very much like blyxa couple of cm away, not sure how it ended up there. Still dosing with Nitrivec daily and the water parameters are looking up, nitrates have gone down, nitrite is coming down as well, all good signs.

Water parameters;
Ammonia: 0.0mg/L
Nitrite: 0.5mg/L - 1.0mg/L
Nitrate: 25mg/L

*14 Liter
*I've put my new sponge filter in this tank with Nibblez which i think he seems to like although it very much temporary. I'm trying to get this sponge filter established in the tank so that i can use it for the growout tank in the future. Odd thing about this tank however is that i never did get to test the water but that was because everything thing seemed absolutely fine, plant is healthy, barely any algae growth, even seen a bit of java moss grow from the driftwood. Nibblez is healthy as well. I check the water to be sure the other day and i got back 0.0 for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate, the last water change was a week ago. Waiting a couple more days to test the water in that tank.

*27 Liter
*YES, I GOT A NEW TANK. As i mentioned, the pair i bought arrive much sooner than i expected so they were in make shift containers which i really just dont want to talk about at all. So in desperation, i went to my LFS today and got a bunch of things for the pair. I got a 30cm X 30cm X 30cm Do!Aqua cube (approx. 7 gallons), 55W heater, thermometer, a bunch of live plants, black water extract, a satellite breeding box and a internal water pump. Its quite bare right now as i am to use it as a breeding tank for the pair i got, the male is in the main tank and i have the female in the satellite breeding box right now. Both seem to be getting used to their new environments for now.

As for that massive photo dump, will have to wait till tomorrow, its a bit late and the pair are still exploring.


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

*5/24/2013*

Heres the massive photo dump i was mentioning.
*36 Liter*
The tank is just covered in hair algae now, however, with the dosage of Nitrivec, its looking much better in terms of water parameters. Did a water test today and its looking great, should be able to stock the tank pretty soon.

Water parameters:
Ammonia: 0.0mg/L - 0.5mg/L
Nitrite: 0.0mg/L
Nitrate: 10mg/L



*14 Liter*



*27 Liter*
Heres the setup i have so far, the light is temporary, just built a frame to attach the led strip to. I ordered another bag of IAL locally in hopes that that will get here next week. Going out tomorrow to get terracotta pots to help plant then plants in this tank with some ADA aquasoil. The plant seems to be pearling quite a bit despite that though. It looks bluer than it actually is though i have to say the light spectrum looks more like 7500k than 7000k.



And here are the photos of the lovely pair.
The female




The male


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

Just found a dead oto in the middle of the 36 liter tank, no idea what the cause of death is, nothing noticable on it. All 3 of the other otos are fine.


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

*5/25/2013*

*36 Liter
*Did a water change today with Nitrivec and cleaned out as much algae as i could again. Trimmed the rotala and planted some of it in the 27 liter tank. At this point i'm aiming to get rid of the algae, its really spreading.

*27 Liter
*Made some changes to the tank, went out and tried to find some terracotta pots to plant but didnt manage to find any so i ended up finding some other replacement to plants the plants. Also finished building the lighting unit for this tank. Its slightly changed from the photo as the wood warped slightly due to the heat from the LED strip. Still fits perfectly though and i tidied up the wiring a bit more. Photos i took this morning before the changes.


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

*5/26/2013*

*36 Liter*
WOOH! I tested the water parameters today and i have to say i am very pleased! The water is very very green so i am just hoping thats the hair algae disintegrating. I'm still continuing the dosage of nitrivec for another 4 more day so now the tank looks really really cloudy now, it has very low visibility. Got a new oto today as well to restock the tank, the tank is pretty much ready but i'll be waiting until i finish the dosage of nitrivec to introduce some shrimps in there and then Courage. It seems that he is biting his tail and he is the most placid of all my bettas, so i'm thinking he might be the best option for a community tank.

*27 Liter*
I added a bunch of amazon sword (that thing is huge) to the tank to add a lot more cover to the tank, also added some duckweed to the tank. Doing daily water changed to help keep the water quality in the tank as pristine as possible for the breeding pair. Hoping the IAL get here early in the week. Also the male ended up blowing a pretty big bubble nest while i was out today, too bad a part of it got destroyed when i was doing the water change.

Also, i was curious when i was at my LFS about better foods for my bettas. I looked into getting NLS as it was suggested since it has whole fish meal but i just cant find it in Australia and i cant just import it. I asked my LFS and they said some stores might have it exclusively but you will have to search for it, checked out some other foods he has stocked, one of them looked promising but it was flakes so i worried that my bettas wouldnt like them. I ended up buying the ADA AP-3 food to see if my bettas like them. Hopefully all goes well.


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

*5/10/2013*

Alright, its been quite a while since the last update. There's quite a but that's been happening. Had my exams going on and the moment where i was just biting my nails refreshing the Results page for my exams for about a week. Aside from that, just lots of frustrating moments with my bettas and tanks.

*36 liter
*So ever since i finished dosing the Bio Nitrivec to the tank, the tank had a very very serious clouding up, i can't even count my otos. Here's a photo just for reference sake when it was at it worst before i started to do water changes.

The otos are 100% fine and the plants are fine to although they were probably deprived of light. The hair algae just bloomed like crazy even though there was zero iron and phosphates tested. Water parameters were perfect, 0 ammo, nitrite and nitrate. Truthfully though, i also neglected to clean the hair algae for a week which led to the insane algae growth. Consulted my LFS for some advice while i was doing 30% changes every other day to clear the water, we came to the decision that it would be best to restart by doing a 100% water change to clear the water column of whatever was causing the problem (still no idea why this is happening). 25 liters of water later, here's the result.

Water params are still stable and fine, otos are fine, water hasn't been clouding up yet but the hair algae is still blooming regardless. Its getting pretty annoying so i've decided to go with getting 6 CRS and CBS in there since the tank seems pretty stable now along with about 5 or so baby golden apple snail that spawned from the 2 i bought.

*14 liter
*Nibblez is doing great in his 14 liter with IAL in his tank now, also chucked in the 2 golden apple snails i bought for the breeding tank temporarily.

*27 liter
*This has to be the most frustrating of all, got me banging my head up against the wall. I conditioned the breeding pair i bought for slightly over 2 weeks, the female was full of eggs and the male was building bubble nests continuously. I took the satellite breeding box the female was in out of the main tank and removed everything, gave the whole tank a good scrub down, clean and setup the breeding tank yesterday. Here are some photos of the lovely pair i decided to name Adam and Eve (the first pair to breed )




And here is the photo of the tank setup.


I took quite a lot of footage and recorded the pair throughout the process while i left them to it so i can review how it went. They started to embrace at around 10am a couple of hours after i turned the light back on after the night passed, and then the female went back to hiding at around 4-5pm. They are most likely a virgin couple so they were pretty inexperienced. I have to say the female was really full of eggs though, even after i removed her she was still dropping eggs. The most frustrating thing was watching them time after time attempting to embrace and the male just doing it halfway then swimming off, every time he would just fail to embrace her, he is so focused on the bubble nest though, he would keep building it non stop till the female had to come up to him and poke him in the face till he would attempt to embrace again. She would release the eggs but he just wouldn't be able to embrace her. A few times i thought even though the embrace wasn't perfect, he managed to fertilize the egg and pick them up, i'm thinking he was probably just eating them. 8 hours of failed attempts at embraces, i pulled the female out after she decided to go back to hiding and put her in the satellite breeding box with clean fresh water with IALs to help her heal up even though she doesn't look very battered at all. I left the male in the breeding tank just in case there might be any fertilized eggs at all (even though i highly doubt it). He has a very massive nest right now with the bottom of the tank littered with eggs while he is just swimming around the entire tank completely neglecting the bubble nest.

I just feel so annoyed right now, i'm thinking of reconditioning the pair and trying again but since the male really doesn't seem to be able to get the hang of the embrace and fertilizing the eggs, i'm considering trying a roughly 3-4 month old boy i have who recently perked up quite a lot and grew much bigger than when i first got him with this female in hopes that he might have better chances since he is most likely younger as well. He already blowing bubble nests in his tank. Here's the boy i will be conditioning now instead with the female.

Probably going to upload one of the videos i have for reference sake so the picture im trying to draw with my words isnt just a massive blur and will probably make more sense.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

You have absolutely beautiful fish! It's a shame your one male hasn't done the embrace, but hopefully your new male will work out better.


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks, i did what i can with the pair, its probably just practice that the male needs sadly. Might give him another shot at it since this male and the female get along quite well, its just a pity he couldnt get it right.


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

Here's a video of my pair doing the embrace, these were the last embraces before the female gave up on the male. Video is a bit long because i left the phone to record and left them to it as much as possible without disturbing them.
http://youtu.be/TbVU4osz5eQ


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

*6/16/2013*

*14 Liter
*Nibblez doing fine as ever i guess, loving the IALs in his tank but just chilling around most of the time, something a bit odd is that i add water softener to all the water i prep and age for the water changes but the water in Nibblez tank is showing at about 7.5-8.0 pH every time and all the other waters are testing at 7pH.

*36 Liter
*I've had the tank completely covered up and in darkness for the past 3 days in an attempt to try and get rid of the algae in there without using other means that will harm the live stock i have in there. I opened it up for the first time and i found the missing oto that i couldnt find last time, dead in the tank. I am officially down to 2 otos, 6 shrimps, about 4 baby golden apple snails, and 2 large golden apple snails that i decided to throw in there today hoping they will help with the algae issue im having. The algae seems to have stopped growing and some of them have loosened up and i managed to siphon quite a bit out of the tank during the 30% water change today. I had the lights on for less than an hour just to check on the tank, will be covering it back up tonight for another 2 more days to see if it gets any better. Still not confident on putting Courage into that tank till i know that it is stable, safe and the algae is gone.

*27 Liter
*The tank is still bare bottom, removed everything from the tank and cleaned it up completely after removing the male from the tank. It is now filled up about half way with the whole breeding tank setup back in there and the filter running. Had to do it so i can leave the plants in there. the breeding pair (Going to call them Adam and Eve) are in the satellite breeding box for now for conditioning so it is much easier.


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

*6/19/2013*

*36 Liter*
Another 3 days in the dark for the tank, finally uncovered it not too long ago and took out the two large golden apple snails i chucked in there. Will be resuming the normal photo period tomorrow morning. From the looks of it, everything seems to have improved, the tank is so much cleaner and there is so much less algae though at the cost of getting some of my HC eaten up. There looks to be a bit of algae left on the moss on my driftwood and a few bits in between the plants. Probably will have to do some trimming tomorrow as well as a water change depending on how it looks. That pesty snail is still multiplying in my tank though and i have no idea how i am going to eliminate them. Photos to come.

*14 Liter
*2 golden apple snails back into the tank with Nibblez, he's doing fine as usual, just chillaxing in his tank. Also building a bubble nest for the first time. Looks awesome.

*27 Liter
*The female (Eve) dropped quite a few eggs yesterday in the tank while conditioning her with the male (Adam) so i decided its about time to let them have another go at it, they are currently in the breeding tank.


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

*6/26/2013*

So a few things has happened since i last updated.
Firstly, after putting the Eve together with Adam for about 2 days, i noticed that she was always hiding and never really approaching Adam so i removed her from the breeding tank and into the breeding box to recover, almost immediately after that, she released her eggs in that breeding box so i did a water change the next day, she looked fine aside from being slightly stressed so i covered her tank to help. I left the morning after that for class after checking up on her, she looked fine but still slightly stressed. I came back in the afternoon and checked on her only to find out that she just passed away....

On to slightly better news, the algae in the planted tank seems to have disappeared, mostly. So i did another 100% water change in hopes to completely remove all the excess nutrients and algae particles in the water column, I counted about 5 shrimps then so im guessing 1 went missing? Looking to add more shrimps to the tank and then possible put Adam in there since i am considering getting another pair and i need to clean up the breeding tank he is in now.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

So sorry that Eve passed.

Glad to hear that you got the algae cleared out though.


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks, poor Adam looks quite lonely now, he just sits in one area till i bug him. He doesnt seem to bother with his bubble nest anymore but at least he is doing just fine.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about Eve.


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

*36 Liter
*Adam is in there now and i stocked the tank after having all but one of my otos pass away. He's in there with 4 otos and another 11 CRS and CBS as far as i know.






Its pretty awesome watching him with the otos and shrimps in there, he doesnt mind them and they dont mind him. Also changed the annoying bubble counter to a nicer one and finally got the stands for that light unit of mine. Going to modify the table that it is sitting on so that the tank sits perfectly. Hopefully i'll get that all done by the end of the weekend.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Adam is quite a handsome fish and he seems to be enjoying the company of the other fish and shrimp.


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

Havent been on in a while, i've taken on another betta, a blue and black halfmoon so the betta count has gone up quite a bit and i need to find a proper solution to house all of them properly. Im discussing with my LFS to get a custom tank done as a kind of barracks design to house my bettas permanently and maybe more if i do get more in the future. Sadly though, i wont have as much time to spend working on the tanks and looking after them since ive just taken on a job that i was offered. Luckily though, that means that i will be working at the LFS so getting stuff i need would be easy, been pretty busy lately cause of that, theres just not enough time in a day to sort everything out.


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

Just bulk bought about 40 or so CRS of about B to S grade that should be here any day now. So im setting up the 27 Liter tank as another planted shrimp tank, aside from that, i bought an eheim classic 250 for my 36 liter tank hopefully to improve the tank and help prevent the algae. Currently having half a mind to reset the entire tank and redo it. Lots of pics on all the bettas and tanks to follow soon.


----------

